# Shaving a horses muzzle of show



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep! That's what I did before I had my own clippers, and to be honest I much prefer the human razors anyways. It takes some time and you have to be careful, but it works. Remember to clip/shave in the sunlight and look at the muzzle from all different angles, the hairs like to hide. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningJumpingHorses (Mar 1, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> Yep! That's what I did before I had my own clippers, and to be honest I much prefer the human razors anyways. It takes some time and you have to be careful, but it works. Remember to clip/shave in the sunlight and look at the muzzle from all different angles, the hairs like to hide. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweet! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Use clippers or scissors to trim them as close as you can, then a disposable razor to make it "smooth, close shave". Learned this trick from a Arab person.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Unless you are showing in a halter class I wouldn't shave the whiskers. A horses whiskers are their "feelers" to help them at night. Its actually illegal in FEI shows to clip them. I trim my horses down a bit but still leave enough so they still have their feelers.


----------



## RunningJumpingHorses (Mar 1, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Unless you are showing in a halter class I wouldn't shave the whiskers. A horses whiskers are their "feelers" to help them at night. Its actually illegal in FEI shows to clip them. I trim my horses down a bit but still leave enough so they still have their feelers.


Just checked and its not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What is not? Shaving whiskers? Not at your local shows no. But in FEI(International level) it is a huge no no. There is no reason at all to shave them unless you are doing a halter class. Especially since you are doing jumpers. Why would you want to take away your horses sense of feel? Their whiskers are very important to them at night.


----------



## trackstar (Mar 10, 2013)

If you have any, I suggest using the really cheap razors. The ones that are like 1 or 2 blades. They are sharp enough to trim the whiskers but will not cut the skin if you got too close


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Disposable razors, like a Bic, don't cut skin, just whiskers. I do this for every show, makes a polished appearance and the whiskers are back to about 4 or 5 inches within a week, no biggie.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never had a problem after shaving whiskers, my boys are pasture kept and find their way around just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningJumpingHorses (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok! Thanks guys! And I'm eventing so I want her to be polished for dressage. Plus I've just like trimmed by mustangs whiskers for a show but I didn't shave them. Thanks for all the helpful tips guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> What is not? Shaving whiskers? Not at your local shows no. But in FEI(International level) it is a huge no no. There is no reason at all to shave them unless you are doing a halter class. Especially since you are doing jumpers. Why would you want to take away your horses sense of feel? Their whiskers are very important to them at night.


 
Where is that written? I am curious  

I have just read through the welfare of the horse rules and the FEI rulebook for dressage and eventing, done a search on the FEI website and I cannot see it anywhere?

In the google search I did, it pulled up a lot of forum based results but none of these had links to any official pages (at least that I could see)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

It's interesting to know that you can use a human razor. Never thought about it!

I usually leave their whiskers on during the winter because IMO it looks funny when they're all hairy except for their muzzles, but in the summer I keep them buzzed off. I know the horses use them as feelers, but oh well. I much prefer the tidy look.

The same goes when I shave my standard poodle's face. She finds other ways to feel things ;-)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

NaeNae87 said:


> Where is that written? I am curious
> 
> I have just read through the welfare of the horse rules and the FEI rulebook for dressage and eventing, done a search on the FEI website and I cannot see it anywhere?
> 
> In the google search I did, it pulled up a lot of forum based results but none of these had links to any official pages (at least that I could see)


I can't remember where it is written. Anebel was talking about it in a similar thread. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I just clipped my mare's when I did her fetlocks (get messy in the boots and I don't feel like dealing with it). I'm sure she'll be fine. Everyone I'm around clips theit horses' whiskers and they all get around just fine, so I'm not worried about it. I think it looks nicer, personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You can buy a tiny "pocket" clipper from Wahl for less than $15 and the darn thing has the disposable battery included. I bought one for desensitizing foals. It works great for whiskers and very fine hair, but it is kind of loud for its size. Alternatively the $30 ones sold for human or pet hair at places like Walmart will also work.

Buying a decent pair of clippers is a good investment. I had my first Oster A-5 for 10+ years before one of my dodo brained dogs knocked it off a bucket while they were rough housing causing the casing to crack. I bought a new two speed A-5 from an online Christmas special for $99 which is basically half price. There are deals to be had if you shop around.

Another thing to remember with a disposable razor is that you can give them razor burn if you aren't careful. Make sure to wash the muzzle well first and use a form of lubrication if needed. Also be extra careful if your horse wiggles when he feels tickled. You will probably need your free hand to help keep areas of skin taught so it might also be nice to have help holding him or distracting/reassuring him with some petting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

